# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Can anyone please translate 7 foods for me?

## snowprincess

The foods are:- 
black pepper
dates
lamb
pecan nuts
poultry
whey
wine 
Much appreciated.

----------


## a true arab

*black pepper  فلفل أسود
dates 
تمر
lamb 
لحم ضأن
pecan nuts 
فستق
poultry 
دواجن
whey 
مصل الحليب Or
wineخمر*

----------


## snowprincess

thank you very much for your help

----------

